# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Как увеличить Вашу продуктивность благодаря мобильным мониторам с USB-C от AOC

## Labs

*Минск, 05 сентября 2018 г. – Компания* *AOC**, специализирующаяся на производстве дисплеев, демонстрирует, как просто пользователям увеличить свою продуктивность благодаря новому мобильному монитору с питанием через* *USB**-**C** –* *AOC* *I**1601**FWUX**. В комплекте с этим 15,6-дюймовым* *IPS** дисплеем предлагается чехол, который не только защищает экран, но и служит подставкой в портретном либо альбомном режиме. Дисплей подключается к источнику видеосигнала и питается от него через один кабель* *USB**-**C**. Таким образом, простая, эффективная мультимониторная система будет с Вами везде, где бы Вы ни находились, и не создаст беспорядка из кабелей и разъемов. Испытайте на себе, насколько удобнее иметь второй экран в дороге, с* *AOC* *I**1601**FWUX**.*
 
Предположим, что поездка на деловую встречу занимает 6 часов на поезде или длительное время в самолете, и Вы ограничены крошечным экраном ноутбука. Работа на ходу стала очень распространенным явлением среди бизнес-путешественников и экран мобильного устройства не способен обеспечить такую же производительность, как настольный компьютер. Размер относительно просторных ноутбуков в настоящее время составляет максимум 15,6" или 17", а большинство новых ультрабуков оснащены еще меньшими дисплеями. Поэтому открыть электронную таблицу в полном размере и почтовый клиент сбоку, как и программу написания кода рядом с браузером, или окном предварительного просмотра, или окном вывода, вызывает огромные затруднения.
Решением является система из нескольких мониторов. И здесь в игру вступает I1601FWUX от AOC с питанием через USB-C. Его 15,6'' Full HD IPS дисплей расширяет Ваши возможности и обеспечивает новую площадь экрана для работы. Имея два дисплея перед глазами, Вы тратите меньше времени и энергии на переключение между программами, т. е. на команду Alt-Tab. Если выполнение задачи требует одновременного открытия нескольких приложений, Вы фокусируетесь на самой задаче и переводите взгляд, чтобы увидеть необходимые данные, вместо того, чтобы разворачивать/сворачивать окна и переключаться между ними.

Некоторые офисы оборудованы одним монитором для каждого рабочего места, который является или единственным дисплеем, или дублирует экран ноутбука в тех секторах, где пользователи очень мобильны и работают «в поле». С I1601FWUX пользователи вне стен офиса могут по-прежнему пользоваться преимуществами второго дисплея без путаных проводов и тяжелых блоков питания, которые необходимо носить с собой, благодаря USB-C соединению I1601FWUX. А после, когда они возвращаются за свой рабочий стол, мобильный дисплей может стать дополнительным элементом мультимониторной системы.

Для студентов второй мобильный дисплей открывает еще больше возможностей. Например, гораздо проще подготовить презентацию, передавая или разворачивая AOC I1601FWUX к своим товарищам, вместо того, чтобы выводить ее на проектор, пока Вы обсуждаете и просматриваете слайды.

Реальная история увеличения эффективности работы благодаря использованию мобильных дисплеев AOC произошла в DZH Phillips[1],18-й в списке крупнейших аудиторских консалтинговых фирм в области залива Сан-Франциско; это место, где работает множество высококлассных успешных клиентов, пользующихся комплексными услугами в сфере бухгалтерии и аудита. Эксперты DZH Phillips часто работают в тесном контакте со своими клиентами по наиболее важным вопросам, посещают офисы и проводят финансовый анализ на месте.

В DHZ Phillips быстро поняли, что во время выездных встреч отсутствие мультимониторной установки создает сложности. Даже новейшие мобильные устройства не располагают достаточной площадью экрана. Проверять и сравнивать юридические и финансовые документы, анализировать электронные таблицы, составлять финансовые отчеты, как известно, трудно имея в распоряжении всего один дисплей для работы.

По предложению ИТ отдела, все сотрудники DZH Phillips получили для работы портативные мониторы AOC. Кевин О'Конелл, старший менеджер по аудиту, DZH Phillips, добавил, что это решение увеличило их производительность на 25%:
_«В мире, где ежедневные перемещения и удаленная работа – это факт, большое число компаний могут воспользоваться этими мониторами_ _AOC__. И, за такую цену Вы получаете действительно большую пользу!"_

AOC I1601FWUX имеет 15,6'' IPS панель для ярких цветов и широких углов обзора, разрешение Full HD (1920 x 1080 пикселей), авто поворот для просмотра в портретном или ландшафтном режимах и быстрый USB-C вход для передачи видеосигнала и питания монитора одновременно.

Монитор *AOC* *I**1601**FWUX* в продаже по рекомендованной производителем цене 558 BYN.

[1] 1 января 2018 года ООО DZH Phillips объединилось с ООО Squar Milner, одной из крупнейших в Южной Калифорнии  аудиторских фирм с более, чем 50-летней историей.

----------

